# How do you paint Blood Ravens!!



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Whenever I try to paint BRs I always use scab red for the armor but that makes them to dark and I wan't my blood ravens to be darker than Blood Angels. Can anyone help me?



thanks
Master Kashnizel


----------



## lillian1364 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi,

Check out: www.minivault.com for some of the most spectacular Blood Ravens
on the net.

There is a fantastically detailed description on how to paint them as well.

Have fun & try to post a few Pict's when you can.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah I have seen those ravens but I don't want to use that many paints just to paint 1 model.



thanks 

Master Kashnizel


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I am confused what you are asking Kashnizel, you are saying you want your marines to be darker than blood angels but than they are too dark (blood angels tend to be a pretty bright red). Maybe if you post some pictures we can help you find something in between. Right now I have no sense of what colour you getting and what you want the actual results to be.


----------



## Archangel57 (Jan 29, 2008)

Try priming them in black and use red gore as your armor color. That is what I use for my sons tabletop quality Blood Ravens. You can highlight them with blood red. Two colors, short and sweet.

Archangel57


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah, if you dont want blood red, layer them. eg use scab red as a basecoat over black, then a coat of red gore, and highlight if you want with a quick mix of gore and blood red.

oh, a coat of red ink always darkens the colour too.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

@ Archangel57

Could you post some pics of your sons army?

@asianavatar

i didn't say that I said that I wanted them to be slightly darker than Blood Angels.


----------



## jimmothy87 (Jul 6, 2009)

Easiest way I have found is Black undercoat, then base coat of Mechrite Red (foundation paint - I use the airbrush to speed things up) and then a wash of Devlan Mud all over. Shoulder pads I do black undercoat, then scorched brown, then bleached bone. If you want to tone that down, you can use a wash of devlan again, or some other fleshy-browny wash


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Master Kashnizel said:


> @asianavatar
> 
> i didn't say that I said that I wanted them to be slightly darker than Blood Angels.





Master Kashnizel said:


> I wan't my blood ravens to be darker than Blood Angels.


Yes, you did.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Watch how quickly a simple Period can change what you say from looking like something a buffoon says to a witty retort. 



> i didn't say that I said that I wanted them to be slightly darker than Blood Angels.


transforms to:



> i didn't say that. I said that I wanted them to be slightly darker than Blood Angels.


Periods. Try them out. You just might like it.


----------

